# Play Staged In Derelict Mill



## Foxylady (Apr 5, 2011)

This looks really interesting. A play set in a derelict mill, using ex-workers as actors. A bit of interesting history in the write-up too. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12940084


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 5, 2011)

Very interesting, I'm all for combining art and derelict spaces. Looks like this one could be interesting, though too far away for me unfortunately.


----------

